# Rollins got new merch



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

I tried to find the Clint Eastwood coffee gif but couldn't, so this will have to do

:nah


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

There is no recovering from this in my opinion. Get the fuckin' hook

Rollins fans will avoid this one like the plague:


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

That's pretty dumb. Definitely makes him seem like second fiddle to Becky.

Who is this shirt marketed to anyway?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Now all he needs is a 'new' theme


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

JRL said:


> That's pretty dumb. Definitely makes him seem like second fiddle to Becky.
> 
> Who is this shirt marketed to anyway?


That is actually a great point. I have NO idea who would wear that. Well..maybe 1-2 people on here, but that is IT.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Oh man stop it. WWE is embarrassing and burying their top guy.

This reminds me of a scene in a movie I happened to pass by on where this guy and woman are at like a formal party and everyone has to have those "Hello my name is __ tags.' On the tag it said "Hello, im Jessica's bitch."


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

InexorableJourney said:


> Now all he needs is a 'new' theme


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

InexorableJourney said:


> Now all he needs is a 'new' theme


That's really disrespectful to Sir William. :frown2:


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow, I hate this. The visual weight of the text on the third line is skewed to the left because of the stupid little SR symbol. Whoever designed this should be flogged.

that's honestly all i have to say about it


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

Just when you think that this piece of shit company can’t get any dumber? 

Might as well end Rollins’s career now, it’s over!

Oh and...

hahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

So for the 99% of people who have never heard of Becky Lynch or Seth Rollins you'd be advertising that you're some guy's boyfriend? Who thought this was a good idea?


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Mr Lynch

Stedman

Prince Philip

David Arquette (ah, finally we come fill circle wrestling wise)


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

One can only hope this is a slow burn heel turn. I know it isn't, though


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh goodie. More shit I won't be buying.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

You know, you figure that Mr. Lynch has some creative direction in some of these shirts. It's his own fault in a lot of ways for this self burial. I can't wait to see where this leads to be honest.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> So for the 99% of people who have never heard of Becky Lynch or Seth Rollins you'd be advertising that you're some guy's boyfriend? Who thought this was a good idea?


Yeah if you aren't "in" with wrestling, it really makes you look like a shmuck. One of the worst designed shirts of all time.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks, I hate it!


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

For people who dont follow or watch WWE, if a guy wears that shirt out in public.. What will some people assume?

I think homosexuality and gay couple will come to mind for people who dont get the context of the shirt.


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> So for the 99% of people who have never heard of Becky Lynch or Seth Rollins you'd be advertising that you're some guy's boyfriend? Who thought this was a good idea?


Excellent point there, but it has got the stupid little Seth Rollins logo at the side so it must be “cool” right?

I wonder if my man tarp will be wearing one of these beauties tonight?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

45banshee said:


> For people who dont follow or watch WWE, if a guy wears that shirt out in public.. What will some people assume?
> 
> I think homosexuality and gay couple will come to mind for people who dont get the context of the shirt.


Yeah you will definitely get the "What does that mean" question, and no woman within 100 miles will want anything to do with you in all likelihood.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Sincerely hope he wears it tonight, absolutely no fucks given.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So are they taking the fucking belt off this dude or fucking what. My God.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

:trash


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So are they taking the fucking belt off this dude or fucking what. My God.


Baron "The MAN SLAYER" Corbin


print it now WWE shop. There's a shirt I'll buy.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

The marketing strat here runs parallel to the Nia snax shirt (For men)










and this one....yikes:


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

kingnoth1n said:


> Yeah you will definitely get the "What does that mean" question, and no woman within 100 miles will want anything to do with you in all likelihood.



That shirt sure aint scoring you no points. Unless she likes you have huge balls to wear a shirt like that lol

Man I remember back in the mid to early 2000's is was cool to wear your Austin 3:16 and DX t shirt just casually doing everyday things.

Now its sometimes lame and more than half the blame is on the damn shirt designs. I love the Kabuki Warriors but fuck there new shirt is ugly to me


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

Who on earth is going to buy that shirt? I mean wrestling t-shirts are cringe in general, but this shirt takes things to a whole new level. 

Rollins is an overrated performer who isn't FOTC material by any stretch of imagination. He'd come up short even with the best of booking. But the WWE are killing him with this.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

That's a terrible shirt. If they're looking for ways to market Rollins this definitely isn't it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I jokingly thought "I wonder if this new merchandise will make him look like a cuck". 

Jokingly. Never actually imagined...:heston


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The age 18-34 male demographic's response to Rollins when he inevitably wears such a hilariously emasculating shirt on international TV:








Shaun_27 said:


>


FTFY, fam-a-lam. :yoshi


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Imagine trying to get one of your friends back into wrestling...

So uh, whos the champ now?

Seth Rollins.

Oh that guy from the Shield, okay, whats he up to now?

Shows him this shirt.

..........

Alright so whens Monday Night Football?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Reddit is giving me shit saying this shirt is for the gay community and I should enter the 21st century. Am I living in an alternate universe I don't know about? But then I got hit up from that dude who makes a new burner account every day to scream at people on Reddit. Same comment every time. "STFU ABOUT WWE ******"


----------



## Mr.Monkey (Jul 12, 2014)

They should've went all the way and mark it ' Becky's Boyfriend' on the shirt. That Cena Merch lookin real comfortable to wear


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Reddit is giving me shit saying this shirt is for the gay community and I should enter the 21st century. Am I living in an alternate universe I don't know about? But then I got hit up from that dude who makes a new burner account every day to scream at people on Reddit. Same comment every time. "STFU ABOUT WWE ******"


God....what a weird cult some of these communities are. /r/squaredcircle and /r/wwe are toxic dump. Looking at those comments are like staring into the void; you want to talk about people that are seriously out of touch with reality, how ever I am waiting for someone to drop in to defend this.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Reddit is giving me shit saying this shirt is for the gay community and I should enter the 21st century. Am I living in an alternate universe I don't know about? But then I got hit up from that dude who makes a new burner account every day to scream at people on Reddit. Same comment every time. "STFU ABOUT WWE ******"


It amazes me how there are so many WWE koolaid drinkers left on SquaredCircle. They refuse to see things as they are and paint every dumb thing the company does in this completely bizarro positive light.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

llj said:


> It amazes me how there are so many WWE koolaid drinkers left on SquaredCircle. They refuse to see things as they are and paint every dumb thing the company does in this completely bizarro positive light.


It's wild how this forum and SquaredCircle are such polar opposites when it comes to opinions on the product. Some of the worst RAW/SDL I've ever seen get such wild praise on there I feel like I am losing it sometimes. I'll never get over the Roman Reigns dude who posts completely in kayfabe though.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Not gonna lie, if someone didn't know jack shit about wrestling and saw a guy wearing this their first thought would be "wow, he's really eager to advertise that he's the bottom in his gay relationship."


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

bradatar said:


> It's wild how this forum and SquaredCircle are such polar opposites when it comes to opinions on the product. Some of the worst RAW/SDL I've ever seen get such wild praise on there I feel like I am losing it sometimes. I'll never get over the Roman Reigns dude who posts completely in kayfabe though.


That Roman Reigns kayfabe guy is basically one of the best posters there imo...


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Pride month was last month so it's a bit late there. In every facet but for the casual-going homosexual male, it's a bit fucking shit. Having to explain to people that the man is a woman called Becky Lynch is going to grind your gears and WWE shirts aren't that great, and way too expensive for just sitting at home.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

llj said:


> That Roman Reigns kayfabe guy is basically one of the best posters there imo...


Always great walking into one of his threads and not looking at OP before going, "WTF?"


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

I doubt many would wear it out in public. But they'll undoubtedly be some big Becky fans that'd wear this going to shows.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh man picturing the weirdos who wait out at airports and shit in these screaming for Becky..."IM YOUR MAN PLZ GIVE ME A HUG"...nightmare fuel.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

They are killing this guy :lol :lmao

Am I a scumbag for low-key hoping they break up irl DURING this storyline? :lol


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Come on bruh; how you gonna bury your world champ like this. 

Bury is being used appropriately here


----------



## Bxstr (Feb 20, 2019)

Any grown man would be embarrassed to wear such crap in public unless they are Seth Lynch marks.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

it's so terrible that I had to go to wweshop.com to confirm that it was real.


:heston


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

i'll stick to my twisted bliss merch. 

is this real? seth is the CHAMPION for goodness sake.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> i'll stick to my twisted bliss merch.
> 
> is this real? seth is the CHAMPION for goodness sake.


Of all the possible pics of Alexa you could have picked for your avatar, you picked the only one in existence in which she doesn't look hot :lol


----------



## Proper225 (Mar 26, 2019)

I don't even think the teenage girl "stans" of both those two would even buy that.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Of all the possible pics of Alexa you could have picked for your avatar, you picked the only one in existence in which she doesn't look hot :lol


there is no pic of her where she looks anything other than jawdropping, don't be silly.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Taking a break from Reddit. Gotta tell my wife we gotta stop being too serious. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The man's man? 

Who the fuck would wear this???

:maury 
:maury 
:maury 
:mj2 
:mj2


----------



## YoUAiNtWoRtHiT (Dec 24, 2018)

:lmao :lmao This is truly pathetic


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I wouldn't buy that shirt period.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

what a fucking cuck


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If somebody gave me that as a gift I would probably give it back to them


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

I guess when Lesnar kicked Rollins in the balls last month it really did a number didn't it?


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

If this is how they're gonna sell Rollins as the fucking world champion of their A-show they deserve to get fucked royal by AEW.

If this is how they're gonna sell Rollins in general they need to get that fucking belt off of him pronto.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Jesus fucking christ.

What a terrible month it's been for Rollins.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Who in the fresh hell is going to wear that shirt? 


I don't know what's more disrespectful. The fact that they released this shirt or the fact that they're charging $30.00 for it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

:ha :maury


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

Have we seen a babyface world champion take a nosedive this bad in a matter of a few weeks like this before. I know there was plenty of Rollins haters before this relationship angle, but a few weeks ago hes beating everybody up with chairs (including Lesnar.) Now he is being portrayed as not equal to Becky and made to wear pseudo-**** shirts when he is a straight man.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Thatguy45 said:


> Have we seen a babyface world champion take a nosedive this bad in a matter of a few weeks like this before. I know there was plenty of Rollins haters before this relationship angle, but a few weeks ago hes beating everybody up with chairs (including Lesnar.) Now he is being portrayed as not equal to Becky and made to wear pseudo-**** shirts when he is a straight man.


I swear to God it's like the writers are reading this forum. Some of the funniest shit I've ever seen. This could have been a parody thread for Christ's sake.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The irony is that Seth Rollins preaches about how WWE has the best wrestling in the world and here he is teaming up with his girlfriend who's more manly than him
:heston


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

William Regal is going to lend him the hard hat and theme.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's perfectly clear that Seth Rollins stock has fallen big time and I'm afraid it's going to continue to fall if they don't do something quick


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> The man's man?
> 
> Who the fuck would wear this???


:rollins


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

there are grown men wearing miss bliss shirts. you will see them wearing this.


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

Now I want him to dramatically turn heel by taping "A" over the "THE"".


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HiddenFlaw said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > The man's man?
> ...


Hes the only one!! Hahahah

FR, what in the blue hell fpalm 
They should have just made that shirt specifically just for him why in the world would they think of people in public are going to want to buy that and sport that seriously


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

It may get some buys from guys that like other guys. Other than them, I don't know why anyone else would wear this.

Does WWE have shirts made for every little thing that they come up with?

I don't see how this is good for Rollins at all.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Not the best shirt they advertised but it's a definite no from me.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Southerner said:


> It may get some buys from guys that like other guys. Other than them, I don't know why anyone else would wear this.
> 
> Does WWE have shirts made for every little thing that they come up with?
> 
> I don't see how this is good for Rollins at all.


That's what I was thinking maybe some guys that are into guys wouldn't mind this but even they probably would think this is cringy at least some of them so I don't know man this is a pretty poor attempt at a shirt that I'm pretty sure will go on the discount aisle in a week or two


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So are they taking the fucking belt off this dude or fucking what. My God.


Which one :mj


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shame they turned him into Becky's bitch, he should after the ppv go solo and try n redeem what little he had


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

AlternateDemise said:


> Which one :mj


I can live with Becky having the gold. I mean thats whatever. Im under no magic fairy dust assumption that Corbin and Lacey are winning at ER. But you gotta get the title off Seth. I dont care. Lashley, Strowman, Lesnar, fuck, Taker..It doesnt matter. This dude is fried.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

rollins probably having a frothy wank over the negative reaction to this t-shirt, while loving the smell of his own farts & no doubt convinced he's gotten everyone 'worked'

it's difficult to see anyone who would willingly buy this t- shirt, 3am airport stalker types aside

wwe targeting the 'fedora tipping, neckbearding, odour wafting' crew with this one


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

One of the worst shirts they have ever made. I'm not a fan of Rollins but even I'm starting to feel sorry for him, they obviously believe this relationship will last irl, of course fingers crossed it does for them but if it doesn't it could be a very awkward situation


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

He is so dead.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

bradatar said:


>


The Man's Man? The fuck? :lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

:heston


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

People defended this shit.

It's gotten so bad I actually want Corbin to win and will be cheering that he does so.

Seth is finished and needs to be rebuilt.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

cainkopeland said:


> One of the worst shirts they have ever made. I'm not a fan of Rollins but even I'm starting to feel sorry for him, they obviously believe this relationship will last irl, of course fingers crossed it does for them but if it doesn't it could be a very awkward situation


I don't feel bad for him. For all the bootlicking he's done for the WWE only for Vince to basically suggest that he thinks Rollins has no balls is pretty much all on Rollins. At least he is still being pushed which is all he cares about I guess but he really might as well not shill for the WWE as hard as he has been; it really makes no difference either way at this point.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Looks like a shirt that some unlucky bloke would be forced to wear in the prison yard after a group of Neo-Nazis made him their bitch and take routine turns on him in the shower...


Yikes.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

llj said:


> I don't feel bad for him. For all the bootlicking he's done for the WWE only for Vince to basically suggest that he thinks Rollins has no balls is pretty much all on Rollins. At least he is still being pushed which is all he cares about I guess but he really might as well not shill for the WWE as hard as he has been; it really makes no difference either way at this point.


 I can't believe he doesn't realize this is a bad look for him. He seems content taking all this crap because he's oblivious to how it makes him look.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Think they’re going for the older, single male demo who does not have a girlfriend and likes to pretend they have a shot at Becky

So, they can also be the Man’s man

So.....

Yes....

This is merch for the guy that beat Brock for the title....

.......

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhahahahahahahaaaaaahhahahhahahahahahahhaaaaa


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

llj said:


> I don't feel bad for him. For all the bootlicking he's done for the WWE only for Vince to basically suggest that he thinks Rollins has no balls is pretty much all on Rollins. At least he is still being pushed which is all he cares about I guess but he really might as well not shill for the WWE as hard as he has been; it really makes no difference either way at this point.


This isn't even Vince, he literally said on a podcast he's completely fine with Becky being seen as the "dominant" one, because the trope is usually the other way around. He doesn't care, he'll walk out tonight wearing this shirt completely no fucks given, I'd put money on it.

Honestly it kinda gives me more respect for him, after the mox comments. He's doing all this to make Becky look good, not caring how a good portion of the fanbase will look at him for it.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Ace said:


> because he's oblivious to how it makes him look.


he is not oblivious. both of them are aware of their perception on the internet.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Taking a break from Reddit. Gotta tell my wife we gotta stop being too serious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Screw that bro I say we raid those jay brones. they are openly saying on the subreddit its barely moderated because the community is so toxic.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Seth has gotten so bad I actually hope Brock cashes in tonight.

Anything, anyone, as soon as possible.

Get the title away from this disaster.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Strategize said:


> This isn't even Vince, he literally said on a podcast he's completely fine with Becky being seen as the "dominant" one, because the trope is usually the other way around. He doesn't care, he'll walk out of tonight wearing this shirt completely no fucks given, I'd put money on it.
> 
> Honestly it kinda gives me more respect for him, after the mox comments. He's doing all this to make Becky look good, not caring how a good portion of the fanbase will look at him for it.


Seth has always been portrayed as slightly nerdy, with that reedy voice of his and how his matches are designed, to his promos. But it was never as overt as since after Mania. There is definitely always been a perception backstage that his character is the kind of guy who doesn't wear the pants in any family.

If he's cool with it, then all the power to him.

For me, I just don't get how this improves the appealingness of the product. This guy IS your top champion, and you're bleeding viewers at an alarming rate. Maybe not portraying your top guy (ostensibly anyway--I don't think the WWE completely believes in Seth as someone to build the company around) as a submissive isn't exactly the best business decision.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

How long until we get the second ever live sex celebration on Raw? 

(Except this time Becky fucks Seth with a strap on)


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Strategize said:


> This isn't even Vince, he literally said on a podcast he's completely fine with Becky being seen as the "dominant" one, because the trope is usually the other way around. He doesn't care, he'll walk out tonight wearing this shirt completely no fucks given, I'd put money on it.
> 
> Honestly it kinda gives me more respect for him, after the mox comments. He's doing all this to make Becky look good, not caring how a good portion of the fanbase will look at him for it.


To be fair to him, what does he really have to be upset about? Internet fans who are going to watch regardless making fun of him? I'm sure he'll get over it while he counts the zeros in the bank account then fucks Becky every night. 

I mean, they _are _killing his character, but why should he give a fuck? He's a made man in WWE and his life is better than any of us can imagine. 

They are both openly mocking the fans who call it "cringeworthy", they don't care.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> To be fair to him, what does he really have to be upset about? Internet fans who are going to watch regardless making fun of him? I'm sure he'll get over it while he counts the zeros in the bank account then fucks Becky every night.
> 
> I mean, they _are _killing his character, but why should he give a fuck? He's a made man in WWE and his life is better than any of us can imagine.
> 
> They are both openly mocking the fans who call it "cringeworthy", they don't care.


 If they didn't care, Rollins wouldn't respond to it nor would he have a meltdown on twitter.

This crap is only going to hurt ratings - I mean who wants to watch a cuck world champion or top star? Certainly not the teenage demo or the 18-34 male demo.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Kingpin said:


> How long until we get the second ever live sex celebration on Raw?
> 
> (Except this time Becky fucks Seth with a strap on)


We're LIVE, pal!


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

God, i can only imagine the state of the male wwe fans that rock up to their events in this t-shrt.

You just know Rollins will have to wear this shit on tv and to think Rollins bashed Moxley for questioning the creativity in wwe, God luck being known as the man's man whilst moxley is the hottest act going in wrestling right now.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ace said:


> People defended this shit.
> 
> It's gotten so bad I actually want Corbin to win and will be cheering that he does so.
> 
> Seth is finished and needs to be rebuilt.


High five!


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Ace said:


> If they didn't care, Rollins wouldn't respond to it nor would he have a meltdown on twitter.
> 
> This crap is only going to hurt ratings - I mean who wants to watch a cuck world champion or top star? Certainly not the teenage demo or the 18-34 male demo.


Does anybody on this forum know what a cuck is? fpalm

I hope they actually have Seth watch Becky and Lashley fuck so that stupid fucking word will finally be accurate for once.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> To be fair to him, what does he really have to be upset about? Internet fans who are going to watch regardless making fun of him? I'm sure he'll get over it while he counts the zeros in the bank account then fucks Becky every night.
> 
> I mean, they _are _killing his character, but why should he give a fuck? He's a made man in WWE and his life is better than any of us can imagine.
> 
> They are both openly mocking the fans who call it "cringeworthy", they don't care.


This is the thing, as long as he's decently over with the live crowds. He can get away with almost anything. He's not being submissive to some random chick the audience doesn't know, he's being submissive to the most popular women on the roster that the audience likes even more than him.

And if they wanna separate them after extreme rules and book him more "badass" like before stomping grounds, they'll do it and it'll work and make sense, because context matters. And then they'll do some mixed match challenge shit and he'll go in submissive mode again, and it'll work, because context matters, and on and on it goes. People pretending like his career is dead all of a sudden are off their rocker.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Ace said:
> 
> 
> > If they didn't care, Rollins wouldn't respond to it nor would he have a meltdown on twitter.
> ...


Definition per google, though informal but will probably change, is a weak and servile man. This fits the bill 100% with him


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Strategize said:


> This is the thing, as long as he's decently over with the live crowds. He can get away with almost anything. He's not being submissive to some random chick the audience doesn't know, he's being submissive to the most popular women on the roster that the audience likes even more than him.
> 
> And if they wanna separate them after extreme rules and book him more "badass" like before stomping grounds, they'll do it and it'll work and makes sense, because context matters. And then they'll do some mixed match challenge shit and he'll go in submissive mode gain, and it'll work, because context matters, and on and on it goes. People pretending like his career is dead all of a sudden are off their rocker.


No one is saying he's dead. But he should not be your World Champion with this sort of stuff.


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

He fits in as the FOTC in this day and age. He represents all the betas out there that are castrated by their girls.


----------



## Mr.Monkey (Jul 12, 2014)

When you rather wear Becky's the man shirt than rollin's own.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

bradatar said:


> Reddit is giving me shit saying this shirt is for the gay community and I should enter the 21st century. Am I living in an alternate universe I don't know about? But then I got hit up from that dude who makes a new burner account every day to scream at people on Reddit. Same comment every time. "STFU ABOUT WWE ******"


 it's the famous stfu about wwe guy. No one knows who he is


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

kingnoth1n said:


> Definition per google, though informal but will probably change, is a weak and servile man. This fits the bill 100% with him


Since when? I don't follow the political mark wars on reddit/fb/twitter where everyone on the left is called a cuck and everyone on the right is called a racist, so I don't know if it has a new informal definition of not. 

Cuck is short for cuckold, i.e. a guy who likes to watch his girl get fucked by other guys. Seth ain't doing that....


....yet

:vince5


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> No one is saying he's dead. But he should not be your World Champion with this sort of stuff.


It's a 3 week experimental storyline, it's not the end of the world for him or the title. There's a chance it comes out of it good anyway, since they have an extreme rules match this sunday and it could be good, and if it is, they'll look like the power couple they're pushing them as, and if not, he'll move on anyway. 

Plus, by the time he does another mixed tag story with her I doubt he'll still be champ by then.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Can the proper authorities revoke Seth's man card?

Maybe he should just give it to Becky, she's more of a man than he is.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

I hope tonight they change his name when they talk about him/announce him... Seth Rollins-Lynch


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is that design for a new shirt? 

Or is that for the apron that Seth wears when he cooks dinner for The Man?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

NotGuilty said:


> I hope tonight they change his name when they talk about him/announce him... Seth Rollins-Lynch


Lynch-Rollins surely :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Based on what I've seen it looks like WWE knows his fanbase well :heston

Also lol at all the usual Seth Lynch fangirls MIA from this thread :beckylol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

patpat said:


> it's the famous stfu about wwe guy. No one knows who he is




No I know I’m honored I finally got the Pm lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Since when? I don't follow the political mark wars on reddit/fb/twitter where everyone on the left is called a cuck and everyone on the right is called a racist, so I don't know if it has a new informal definition of not.
> 
> Cuck is short for cuckold, i.e. a guy who likes to watch his girl get fucked by other guys. Seth ain't doing that....
> 
> ...












It is becoming a pretty overused dig. Id like to just refer to him as an inferior, tbh. Because that is what he is as a wrestler, promo, and man.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Based on what I've seen it looks like WWE knows his fanbase well :heston
> 
> 
> 
> Also lol at all the usual Seth Lynch fangirls MIA from this thread :beckylol




They avoided my last Rollins thread too about his Mox comments. How strange! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Based on what I've seen it looks like WWE knows his fanbase well :heston
> 
> Also lol at all the usual Seth Lynch fangirls MIA from this thread :beckylol


There is no doubt they are lurking bro in the shadows:


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

kingnoth1n said:


> It is becoming a pretty overused dig. Id like to just refer to him as an inferior, tbh. Because that is what he is as a wrestler, promo, and man.


So I was kinda right about it being used to diss lefties.

They should give Seth a male feminist SJW gimmick just for the twitter feedback alone :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Is that what Becky calls his micropenis? :Cocky


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Dear lord, that's awful. I was against people saying Seth was being cucked just because he showed his girl affection, but damn, this shirt is definitely going into cuck territory.

I'm a Rollins fan, got a couple of his shirts, but there's not a snowball's chance in hell of me buying this one.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

So it's official. Rollins is a loser.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Good to see the alpha males of wrestling forum are here to spread wisdom.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I have never seen a promotion revoke its own champion's man card, but here we are, lol.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Tha Pope said:


> Good to see the alpha males of wrestling forum are here to spread wisdom.


He doesn't even have to be portrayed as dominant. Just as an equal. Hell, Miz is the ultimate oblivious beta male (who thinks he's alpha) and he doesn't come off anywhere near as bad on TV with Maryse. They actually feel like a real TEAM who play off one another to make each other better. 

With this Seth and Becky thing it's about Seth standing around nodding his head like a goof while Becky talks tough (and talks over him), getting help from Becky to do things he has shown he can do himself, etc,.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Tha Pope said:


> Good to see the alpha males of wrestling forum are here to spread wisdom.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Monkey (Jul 12, 2014)

I understand Seth wearing it to put over his girl. I'm questioning some of his fans in general. What's they're excuse?I mean his fans on the forum is getting the shorter end of the stick.(Pun intended).


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

llj said:


> He doesn't even have to be portrayed as dominant. Just as an equal. Hell, Miz is the ultimate oblivious beta male (who thinks he's alpha) and he doesn't come off anywhere near as bad on TV with Maryse. They actually feel like a real TEAM who play off one another to make each other better.
> 
> With this Seth and Becky thing it's about Seth standing around nodding his head like a goof while Becky talks tough (and talks over him), getting help from Becky to do things he has shown he can do himself, etc,.


what are you talking about


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Tha Pope said:


> what are you talking about


I took it you were complaining about fans in here complaining about Seth being a beta male.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

llj said:


> I took it you were complaining about fans in here complaining about Seth being a beta male.


i watch no WWE so all references are lost.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I swear the real Vince Mcmahon is kidnapped somewhere and this current one is just an alien impersonator. There's no way anybody or anything can be this SHIT. Everything is very fucking SHIT.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah this is up there with APA’s ‘Always Pounding Ass’ and Sin Cara’s cock shirt as one of the worst merch ideas ever.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Tha Pope said:


> Good to see the alpha males of wrestling forum are here to spread wisdom.


 You don't have to be an alpha to stand up for yourself. Being a man is enough.


----------



## Maffchew (Jun 21, 2019)

Was unaware that every poster on this forum was secretly Steven Regal. My mistake.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Ace said:


> You don't have to be an alpha to stand up for yourself. Being a man is enough.


- Confucius


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

arch.unleash said:


> I swear the real Vince Mcmahon is kidnapped somewhere and this current one is just an alien impersonator. There's no way anybody or anything can be this SHIT. Everything is very fucking SHIT.


Wasn't there a report a while ago that said recently Vince couldn't remember what Brock's finishing move was, and someone had to remind him?

So he's at that age, you know.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This is literally what a cuckhold would wear. Who the fuck else would buy that? I mean, the more they bury Rollins the better, he's an awful performer and has been overexposed on top of that for the last 5 years, but it makes no sense if you like him to do this.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

llj said:


> Wasn't there a report a while ago that said recently Vince couldn't remember what Brock's finishing move was, and someone had to remind him?
> 
> 
> 
> So he's at that age, you know.




I SAID SHOOTING STAR PRESS DAMNIT 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

kingnoth1n said:


> The marketing strat here runs parallel to the Nia snax shirt (For men)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao I remember that always pounding ass APA shirt from back in the day


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WWE still making him a CUCK. 
fpalm


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Atrocious.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I saw this in my active Post

Should I click on it, Knowing the wrost

If they break up, I know why


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> Lmao I remember that always pounding ass APA shirt from back in the day


That goes hand in hand with Dude Love.

not that there's anything wrong with that..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

"Just wait until he introduces the newest piece of WWE merch the official Man's StrapOn, on sale until 12am tonight with free shipping. Promo code PEG"

:sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

bradatar said:


> No I know I’m honored I finally got the Pm lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I never got it.....congrats man


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Honey Bucket said:


> Yeah this is up there with APA’s ‘Always Pounding Ass’ and Sin Cara’s cock shirt as one of the worst merch ideas ever.


Lol I posted that APA shirt up earlier. Sin cars shirt tho?


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Shirt probably comes in extra cuck size. :Cocky

Now if they had a Mr. Hour 3 shirt that would be :vince$


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Burial as Universal Champion complete. I also find it funny that this is at 15 pages already.

Only way to come back from this is to turn heel and curbstomp Becky, which WWE will never allow. Or have Lesnar F5 Becky so that he finds his balls again.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

At this point, I'm convinced the UC is cursed.

Brock's been the GOAT UC and he was barely around and heavily criticized.

Very first champion had to vacate it, KO was handed it up HHH and then beaten in 5 seconds by Goldberg, Roman vacated it due to cancer and Rollins is being turned into a cuck and buried with it.

Makes you wonder how low this title can go, it's going to be tough to beat cuck world champion.


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm guessing becky gets a shirt that says 'man boobs' on it


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Burial as Universal Champion complete. I also find it funny that this is at 15 pages already.
> 
> Only way to come back from this is to turn heel and curbstomp Becky, which WWE will never allow. Or have Lesnar F5 Becky so that he finds his balls again.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hes a ass kisser. He deserves this.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Can we take a minute to process the fact this company is actively burying their FOTC and world champion without realizing it?


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

What I know is that, Seth Rollins is a big ****** and all Becky Lynch fans are gay.

Fuck this company.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Strategize said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't even Vince, he literally said on a podcast he's completely fine with Becky being seen as the "dominant" one, because the trope is usually the other way around. He doesn't care, he'll walk out tonight wearing this shirt completely no fucks given, I'd put money on it.
> ...


Life it's not just about money and fame. And with the schedule the wwe guys have, they barely have time to enjoy many things life has to offer. We are fans, but at the end of the day, we pay them to entertain us. In other word we are also their customers. If we like what we see, we cheer them. If we don't, we boo them or turn off the tv. We have that power.

And I agree money is very important, but dignity is much more important. The guy is treated as a joke. Honestly, I wouldn't want to be in his place.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ace said:


> Can we take a minute to process the fact this company is actively burying their FOTC and world champion without realizing it?




Oh I recognized it. It’s almost like I’m making parody posts at this point. Every couple days it’s something else. Seth needs to take blame though too for his twitter meltdown/Mox comments. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Seth Lynch said Moxley took his ball and went home. At least Moxley still has his balls :maury


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

People on twitter calling Seth, The Man's woman :mj4


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

This thread is at 16 pages and it's been like 5 minutes

Rollins is the new Reigns, top of the wrestling world right now for better and for worse


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

U gotta be kidding me...


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

I seriously don’t understand what exactly they’re hoping will come of this. It honestly seems like he’s being punished for something.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

If Becky comes out wearing a "The Man" shirt and Rollins comes out wearing "The Mans Man" shirt tonight :lmao :lmao :lmao

May as well switch titles at that point.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ace said:


> If Becky comes out wearing a "The Man" shirt and Rollins comes out wearing "The Mans Man" shirt tonight :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> May as well switch titles at that point.




They open the show. Will be a way to get me to laugh to kick things off at least. Same as last week actually. Just in a way different way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ace said:


> People on twitter calling Seth, The Man's woman :mj4


Missed opportunity by WWE.

An apron that says 'Kiss The Cuck' on it would have sold like hotcakes to the Rollynch fangirls :brock4


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Yikes.

:chad


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Really working hard to get that teenage demographic :lol Christ


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

By the way, is everyone ready for Brock to get his title back? This is seriously embarrassing.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

KingofKings1524 said:


> By the way, is everyone ready for Brock to get his title back? This is seriously embarrassing.


 Seth's title reign came off the rails at Stomping Grounds.

Brock would be a massive improvement, an absentee world champion is better than a joke/cuck meme.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I get it it plays to his female fans. I myself wouldn't agree to such a shirt. But I understand what they're going for.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

And yet TARP still has no official merch.

Fucking disgrace.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is one Seth shirt that won't be part of my collection. I have like 18 shirts of his or something but I definitely won't be buying this one, lol.

I'm assuming they're trying to market this shirt to Seth's female fans? I mean, back in the day, I bought an Ambrose shirt that said "Ambrose Stole My Heart" but at least that made sense, this is just dumb.

And this is making me suspicious that this storyline won't be finishing up at Extreme Rules and will keep going which makes me go noooooooooo :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mox Girl said:


> And this is making me suspicious that this storyline won't be finishing up at Extreme Rules and will keep going which makes me go noooooooooo :lol


I think the same, this stuff will drag on all the way to SummerSlam where we may see a match against Steph/Triple H and what is probably worse they may even decide to involve Ronda and her husband at some point.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Was this a pride shirt that was made too late but they decided to release it anyways? 

That's what it looks like.


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

DulyNoted said:


> And yet TARP still has no official merch.
> 
> Fucking disgrace.


That shirt is awesome! 

And that’s the bottom line because Tarp said so!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> I think the same, this stuff will drag on all the way to SummerSlam where we may see a match against Steph/Triple H and what is probably worse they may even decide to involve Ronda and her husband at some point.


 Good thing is that would mean both lose the titles.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> Good thing is that would mean both lose the titles.


I wouldn't want Becky losing her title for now. Just want her away from this angle doing her own thing.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

I legit said "oh my God..." and my mouth dropped from seeing that piece of trash. You have got to be fucking kidding me. This is your face of the company? What a joke. This guy is done! :Out :Rollins :beckylol


----------



## Brethogan (Jan 29, 2019)

It's quite progressive, if you think about it. In this day and age with feminism so high, this is genius. If Beyonce can be King B, this shirt is ok. Equality. The Man's man can mean either Boyfriend/Girlfriend, Girlfriend/Boyfriend, Boyfriend/Boyfriend, Girlfriend/Girlfriend.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

If anyone needs some comedy relief, I got you:


----------



## J0nMoxley (May 27, 2019)

WWE sure as hell trying to make Rollins hated even more.


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

#BestForBusiness said:


> If anyone needs some comedy relief, I got you:


Seth Lynch has been lowblowed so much throughout his career that im starting to think the guy may be infertile now


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

raymond1985 said:


> *Who on earth is going to buy that shirt*? I mean wrestling t-shirts are cringe in general, but this shirt takes things to a whole new level.
> 
> Rollins is an overrated performer who isn't FOTC material by any stretch of imagination. He'd come up short even with the best of booking. But the WWE are killing him with this.


The Rollinites xDDD


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

#BestForBusiness said:


> If anyone needs some comedy relief, I got you:


He was definitely holding Lacey, our queens, arm there. That fucking creep.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Brodus Clay said:


> The Rollinites xDDD


They've been hiding in his fan thread for 2 weeks :brock4


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Brodus Clay said:


> The Rollinites xDDD


I wouldn't buy that shirt and I collect his shirts :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Double post, meh.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Brodus Clay said:


> The Rollinites xDDD


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

#BestForBusiness said:


> If anyone needs some comedy relief, I got you:


 Man I thought AJ had it bad with the low blows... Vince and his obsession with low blows to babyfaces..


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

kingnoth1n said:


>


Earth, Fire, Wind, Water, Heart

With your powers combined I am CAPTAIN ROLLINITE! :beckylol


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Earth, Fire, Wind, Water, Heart
> 
> With your powers combined I am CAPTAIN ROLLINITE! :beckylol


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I never thought I would say this but...Corbin must win the title at ER!

Rollins has lost any credibility.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I wouldn't be caught dead in that at a wrestling event, much less wearing it in casual settings. Imagine shilling hard as fuck for your company, making an ass of yourself...just for said company to embarrass the fuck out of you like this.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

This is what happens when you're a "company man" who always says yes to bad ideas like the company exploiting your romantic relationship, Seth.

This is why Dean and Renee said no to most of that stuff.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Pretty lame.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> I wouldn't be caught dead in that at a wrestling event, much less wearing it in casual settings. Imagine shilling hard as fuck for your company, making an ass of yourself...just for said company to embarrass the fuck out of you like this.


Same goes for Mike Kanellis. Taker is the only guy I can think of who was rewarded for his loyalty. Usually it works the opposite way in this backwards carny company.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

I for the life of me could not picture anybody wanting to purchase this.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148431924563779589
:lauren


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148431924563779589
> :lauren


 At least he's smart enough to not wear that on TV, unfortunately for him social media exists.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Like I said, I wouldn't buy that shirt ever. Would rather by another Buffy shirt than this crap. :lol


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

It got a good reaction supposedly aswell, I'm shocked I say! Shocked! 

Not shocked at all. People react differently to things when they aren't behind keyboards. It ain't that deep, it's just a funny little shirt.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Strategize said:


> It got a good reaction supposedly aswell, I'm shocked I say! Shocked!
> 
> Not shocked at all. People react differently to things when they aren't behind keyboards. It ain't that deep, it's just a funny little shirt.


 These fans left are worth nothing to this company - they're the social awkward types and PC geeks who get offended at the smallest things. They want the 18-34 demo and teenagers, and those people are not going to watch some Jabroni world champion who wears around a title calling himself a man's woman.

These are the people that make you "cool" and mainstream.

Do you see Conor's fans boasting about him wearing a shirt calling him Dee's bitch?


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh God, please stop making me feel sorry for the guy.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Strategize said:


> It got a good reaction supposedly aswell, I'm shocked I say! Shocked!
> 
> Not shocked at all. People react differently to things when they aren't behind keyboards. It ain't that deep, it's just a funny little shirt.


Oh, you just know the same bitter folks will crucify/trash those people (unreasonably) for giving Seth Rollins a good crowd reaction for wearing ONE silly shirt unk2


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The fans left are the biggest reason why this company is in such tragic shape and is why people laugh at wrestling fans.

When you have a bunch of geezers, snow flakes and fat slobs representing you what do you expect?

There's a reason why people deny watching wrestling when asked about it... Not like those "alphas" who walk around in their 5XL Man or Booty O shirts...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Strategize said:


> It got a good reaction supposedly aswell, I'm shocked I say! Shocked!
> 
> Not shocked at all. People react differently to things when they aren't behind keyboards. It ain't that deep, it's just a funny little shirt.


The fact that Seth decided to only use it in the dark match segment instead that on tv is very telling, he probably thinks that shit is cringey af


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Ace said:


> The fans left are the biggest reason why this company is in such tragic shape and why people laugh at wrestling fans.
> 
> When you have a bunch of geezers, snow flakes and fat slobs representing you what do you expect?


Yeah this, and people made fun of the "Its still real to me," dude back in the day. Ha! Now we have arenas full of 'em.

People that mark out to never was creeps that rub oil all over their body and use blow toys as weapons, dick flips, Pancakes, and boys that straight up ride bitch to their woman, and whats worse, these people find it entertaining for some bizarre reason.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

DammitC said:


> Oh, you just know the same bitter folks will crucify/trash those people (unreasonably) for giving Seth Rollins a good crowd reaction for wearing ONE silly shirt unk2


How many did you order already?

:beckylol :maury :heston


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Becky's Bitch would be a bigger seller. :beckylol :Cocky


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> How many did you order already?
> 
> :beckylol :maury :heston


Only true Rollinites would wear that shit, sure he ordered a couple of boxes.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

rexmundi said:


> Becky's Bitch would be a bigger seller. :beckylol :Cocky


 That's Becky's key demo, Seth is representing them.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ace said:


> The fans left are the biggest reason why this company is in such tragic shape and is why people laugh at wrestling fans.
> 
> When you have a bunch of geezers, snow flakes and fat slobs representing you what do you expect?
> 
> There's a reason why people deny watching wrestling when asked about it... Not like those "alphas" who walk around in their 5XL Man or Booty O shirts...


Facts man. I've been saying for awhile the fans are the biggest problem. They can't sell out shows anymore because normal people don't want to be associated with the 3000 neckbeard dorks humming along to Becky's theme song.

Vince has been bending over backwards all year to please these geeks and they still ain't satisfied despite having every champion they asked for.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

its bewildering to me, and I don't mean to double post here, that people want to talk about "draws," or vince sucks, shit like that, yet would have the gaul to even defend this saying "they are just having fun," fans that accept this, and the current story line, are a good portion of the reason the business is in the condition it is in. Why I tuned out tonight literally RIGHT after the Corbin segment....because I don't want to support the current product til change happens.

And yeah, no normal person wants to be around this kind of shit. The people that accept this are of the same ilk as those weird neck beards that go to magic the card game nights or play dungeons and dragons in their dog shit smelling The Man shirt.

It's not an overreaction either, I've been saying it for literally months, along with Ace, Brad, and NWO. People are just waking up to it, which is somewhat good...but it took way too long for people to awaken to it, and now they are pushing the most embarassing shit down our throats week after week with these two, and the fact is they need to get the belt on Corbin to start a hard reboot for a new main event face, whoever that is. WWE have really painted themselves in a corner on Raw as far as credible faces is concerned at the moment.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Poor DC getting crapped on :lmao

@DammitC don't take it personally, they're roasting you good though :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The slobs left watching this crap are the same ones who Photoshop their heads onto Rollins in photos with Becky and sleep with their cum stained Becky pillows.

The sad thing is I'm not exaggerating there's many geeks like this..


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Ace said:


> The slobs left watching this crap are the same ones who Photoshop their heads onto Rollins in photos with Becky and sleep with their cum stained Becky pillows.
> 
> The sad thing is I'm not exaggerating there's many geeks like this..


These are the same people who like things like Marvel films Stranger Things etc. Understand most guys are nerds and the the guys you are talking about moved on to the NBA, NFL, UFC etc a long time ago.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Ace said:


> The slobs left watching this crap are the same ones who Photoshop their heads onto Rollins in photos with Becky and sleep with their cum stained Becky pillows.
> 
> The sad thing is I'm not exaggerating there's many geeks like this..


Disgusting...but true.

I will be done with the product outright if they don't put the belt on Corbin Sunday I believe. No point in really watching currently I can think of. It'll be back to the 30 minute YT's.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

World Champions.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Bruh.

BRUH.

:mj4


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

This is the fucking result of guys getting into the business because they saw an Eddie Guerrero, Rey Mysterio, Shawn Michaels etc match and did not give a fuck about the psychology of the build to get to the match or understanding trying to create some larger than life version of yourself like Mick Foley did. 

Pretty almost everyone in WWE is a fucking cluck nerd like Seth Rollins and yes Vince does not help them on any level i think these guys just don't get the business.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

The Hardcore Show said:


> This is the fucking result of guys getting into the business because they saw an Eddie Guerrero, Rey Mysterio, Shawn Michaels etc match and did not give a fuck about the psychology of the build to get to the match or understanding trying to create some larger than life version of yourself like Mick Foley did.
> 
> Pretty almost everyone in WWE is a fucking cluck nerd like Seth Rollins and yes Vince does not help them on any level i think these guys just don't get the business.


"Cluck" thats a new one...but yes I agree, I know a couple chickens that have been clucked by this thread all day.


----------



## Bxstr (Feb 20, 2019)

DammitC said:


> Oh, you just know the same bitter folks will crucify/trash those people (unreasonably) for giving Seth Rollins a good crowd reaction for wearing ONE silly shirt unk2


Wah wah wah stop criticising my Lord Rollins dammit !!!
Rollins is my Lord my saviour he is best in the world !!!! imma buy 20 T-shirts for rollinite fan club.You are bitter all of you.hahahaha
imma put 20 punk smilie to prove my point
unk2 unk2 unk2
unk2 unk2 unk2
unk2 unk2 unk2
unk2 unk2 unk2


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> World Champions.


From this










to this










And people wonder why nobody watches this shit anymore :maury


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> And people wonder why nobody watches this shit anymore :maury


But but but, he can 'work'........









work a pole.









Goldberg is a better wrestler than anybody on the current roster.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> From this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude look at that fucking crowd for Goldberg compared to the New Day crowd, and people want to say Kofimania was "over" :nah2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol jesus fucking christ, what fan in their right mind would buy and wear that shirt? Why would anyone wear a shirt that says "The Man's Man" on it? It literally only makes sense for Seth to wear it. And even then the shirt is essentially saying "The Man's Bitch".

God they're really going full force with Becky and Seth together aren't they? i don't fucking get it, they haven't even been dating that long, its still a new thing, i don't know why they felt the need to suddenly acknowledge their relationship on tv and then make them a pair and create merch for them. 

Moxley must be laughing his ass off at how badly they've ruined Seth's character.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

kingnoth1n said:


> Dude look at that fucking crowd for Goldberg compared to the New Day crowd, and people want to say Kofimania was "over" :nah2


And that was just a fucking Monday.









And, in a state that is silent when WWE comes around today.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> From this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everybody jerked off to Shawn Michaels, Chris Benoit, Chris Jericho, Eddie Guerrero matches that's why but like I just said they did not want to learn how to build up a feud like they did or learn how to become someone completely different like Raven or Mick Foley did.

They only ones they tried something like I am saying were CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Samoa Joe and maybe Kevin Owens.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm tired of seeing the Vince bashing for real. Dude may have lost his mind, but he knows he needs to keep bringing back Goldberg because HHH keeps bringing in male strippers and ballet dancers. No wonder he brought back Bischoff over Hunter.

And let's be real. HHH never liked indy guys either, as you can clearly hear with his feelings toward Punk when he first started. He's only into them now, because he knows where his bread is buttered. He's working the smarks and buying up the indy talent.

Ratings keep dropping, and have nowhere to turn.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I'm tired of seeing the Vince bashing for real. Dude may have lost his mind, but he knows he needs to keep bringing back Goldberg because HHH keeps bringing in male strippers and ballet dancers. No wonder he brought back Bischoff over Hunter.
> 
> And let's be real. HHH never liked indy guys either, as you can clearly hear with his feelings toward Punk when he first started. He's only into them now, because he knows where his bread is buttered. He's working the smarks and buying up the indy talent.
> 
> Ratings keep dropping, and have nowhere to turn.


Yeah people complain about Vince, yet still tune in. No more need be said about that.

On a side note, I'd rather listen to RVD's Impact theme on repeat over seeing this storyline progress further.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

imagine walking around in public wearing that thing....yikes


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

I came back to this forum just to post that Seth Rollins has always been a bonafied scrub going back to the ROH days.

What a backpack wearing geek.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

:heston.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

He fucking wore it in the dark match lol:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148431924563779589


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> He fucking wore it in the dark match lol:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148431924563779589


Apparently people were cheering it too. That's what happens when a bunch of Twilight fangirls and SJW's pose as wrestling fans.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

It's pretty shite.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Apparently people were cheering it too. That's what happens when a bunch of Twilight fangirls and SJW's pose as wrestling fans.


You can actually tell he was ashamed, like a true beta :heston


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Rollins marks will purchase this shit! :vince5


----------



## Now019 (Sep 4, 2018)

The shirt are for gay ( no discrimination here), but no one will dress with that shirt anywhere who has a normal mind.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Now019 said:


> The shirt are for gay ( no discrimination here), but no one will dress with that shirt anywhere who has a normal mind.



You say you're not discriminating, but then suggest anyone who is gay to not having a normal mind. :aries2


----------



## Skillz That Killz (Jan 22, 2017)

Seth's transition into a beta cuck is now complete.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Strategize said:


> He's doing all this to make Becky look good.


No he isn't. She created a gimmick that helped her become the top merch seller while he didn't crack the top 5. Last week when Tyler Skaggs (a baseball player) unexpectedly died and I went to his instagram, he had a photo of him and Patrick Corbin from the Rumble this year. Obviously her merch has wider reach. I don't think he would be wearing 'The Man's Man'



He self-buried by being a shill for the company. He's not making anyone look good.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

WWE makes wrestling shameful by association. This is why AEW has no chance at being a huge box office draw akin to marvel. Because they exist in the same industry as WWE.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Coward didn't wear it until the dark match last night..

https://twitter.com/TashaXXRollins/status/1148431924563779589


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Coward didn't wear it until the dark match last night..
> 
> https://twitter.com/TashaXXRollins/status/1148431924563779589


:lmao


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

WWE have certainly got that pegged :brock4


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Why the fuck would someone want to wear that lmao


----------



## J0nMoxley (May 27, 2019)

Seth rollins got "creative control" over his character remember? So he must think this is such good shit! It is so him!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

It's such good Shit! It's who you are Seth!!!

:vince2


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Wouldn't surprised me to see Rollins marks to explain this booking as a way in order to get Roman over.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Mutant God said:


> I guess when Lesnar kicked Rollins in the balls last month it really did a number didn't it?


Lesnar goes back to his locker room, looks down on his boot and goes "what the fuck is that".

Then see's Rollins following Becky around calling himself "The Man's Man"

And then it hits Brock......


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

TheLooseCanon said:


> He fucking wore it in the dark match lol:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148431924563779589



Hes all happy about it to. He's proudly showing off the shirt...

Seth its clear you also wear the thong in this relationship smh.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Fuck the indy revolution over the years for killing pro wrestling. They're all a bunch of dweebs who like this kind of shit, I wonder why 2 million people have left over the last 5 years. Oh, and none of them can work either. In any other era Rollins would be dead, but WWEs weird remaining fanbase gets off on this shit


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> How many did you order already?
> 
> :beckylol :maury :heston


Oh look it crawled out of its hole. I knew it was lurking somewhere due to the likes.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Bxstr said:


> Wah wah wah stop criticising my Lord Rollins dammit !!!
> Rollins is my Lord my saviour he is best in the world !!!! imma buy 20 T-shirts for rollinite fan club.You are bitter all of you.hahahaha
> imma put 20 punk smilie to prove my point
> unk2 unk2 unk2
> ...


Hey, how about you go do me a favor and say something that’s actually intelligent for once in your miserable time here, you rejoining tool :lol



bradatar said:


> Oh look it crawled out of its hole. I knew it was lurking somewhere due to the likes.


I see the creature is still upset that he couldn’t bitch and whine 24/7 on here during his ban, which was hilarious might I add.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

DammitC said:


> Hey, how about you go do me a favor and say something that’s actually intelligent for once in your miserable time here, you rejoining tool :lol
> 
> 
> 
> I see the creature is still upset that he couldn’t bitch and whine 24/7 on here during his ban, which was hilarious might I add.


I don't bitch about anything. I don't need to. I can simply post facts these days and it does the talking for me. This beauty of a shirt required no comment. 

But good try!! :bayley2:bayley2:bayley2:bayley2:bayley2:bayley2:bayley2:bayley2:bayley2:bayley2:bayley2:bayley2:bayley2:bayley2:bayley2


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

JRL said:


> Who is this shirt marketed to anyway?


obsessed fans that fancy becky. They would quite happy knock around the supermarket wearing this pile of wank.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Yeah. This is a bad shirt. Dont see how this helps Rollins at all as it pretty clearly undermines the guy as a performer.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

UniversalGleam said:


> obsessed fans that fancy becky. They would quite happy knock around the supermarket wearing this pile of wank.


What is so unreal as a wrestling fan is you don't even know about the absolutely fucking WEIRDOS until you see/read about them online or see the creatures that are at live events. That being said, thinking about said weirdos wearing this shirt lurking around at airports and shit is so creepy.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

bradatar said:


> What is so unreal as a wrestling fan is you don't even know about the absolutely fucking WEIRDOS until you see/read about them online or see the creatures that are at live events. That being said, thinking about said weirdos wearing this shirt lurking around at airports and shit is so creepy.


I can envision a weird idiot sat in the hedge outside becky's house wearing this shirt with the rain coming down just waiting for her to put her baked bean cans out for the recycling to which he sprints out of the hedge to grab the whole box and returns making moaning sounds and mumbling "my precious".

Honestly, I dont envy people like her when they have to deal with fans who don't understand where the line is. It must be so worrying.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

This is pretty much the equivalent of the cheesy "I'm with her -->" shirts you see tourists wear.

'Cept she ain't gonna wear the "<-- I'm with him"


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

At this point it's looking like Lady Balls is the one behind all of this.


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

kingnoth1n said:


> Id like to just refer to him as an inferior, tbh. Because that is what he is as a wrestler, promo, and man.


PLEASE, TELL US HOW YOU FEEL!!!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Well deserved. WWE gets a lot wrong -- they got this right. Hopefully this super cool bad ass keeps flexing that creative pull he has. It's working out *masterfully* thus far!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Welp. He's officially buried. Take the title off of him and remove him from TV for 6-12 months. He needs a Bray Wyatt-like re-purposing.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

You know its either a really good shirt or really awful shirt when even non wrestling websites cover this...unsurprisingly its the latter


----------



## Dmight (Aug 31, 2016)

What the fuck is this?:bryanlol


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

did he wear this on raw?


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

kingnoth1n said:


> its bewildering to me, and I don't mean to double post here, that people want to talk about "draws," or vince sucks, shit like that, yet would have the gaul to even defend this saying "they are just having fun," fans that accept this, and the current story line, are a good portion of the reason the business is in the condition it is in. Why I tuned out tonight literally RIGHT after the Corbin segment....because I don't want to support the current product til change happens.
> 
> And yeah, no normal person wants to be around this kind of shit. The people that accept this are of the same ilk as those weird neck beards that go to magic the card game nights or play dungeons and dragons in their dog shit smelling The Man shirt.
> 
> It's not an overreaction either, I've been saying it for literally months, along with Ace, Brad, and NWO. People are just waking up to it, which is somewhat good...but it took way too long for people to awaken to it, and now they are pushing the most embarassing shit down our throats week after week with these two, and the fact is they need to get the belt on Corbin to start a hard reboot for a new main event face, whoever that is. WWE have really painted themselves in a corner on Raw as far as credible faces is concerned at the moment.


You are cool. Ace, Brad and NWO... consider me a fan of you guys and gals. Wrestling crowds suck. Imagine yourself as a teenager surrounded by marks that consider NJPW the best wrestling in the world. SHIT! At least the WWE draws families and kids. The hardcore shit (AEW, CCW and whatnot) draw the biggest nastiest neck-beards that have horrible hygiene, wear black tshirts and act like they are hot shit because they paid 600$ for a "championship belt" and chant stupid shit.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Suddenly Roman is coming looking good compare to Rollins. :reigns


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

....so what happens if they break up? :heston



BlackieDevil said:


> You are cool. Ace, Brad and NWO... consider me a fan of you guys and gals. Wrestling crowds suck. Imagine yourself as a teenager surrounded by marks that consider NJPW the best wrestling in the world. SHIT! At least the WWE draws families and kids. The hardcore shit (AEW, CCW and whatnot) draw the biggest nastiest neck-beards that have horrible hygiene, wear black tshirts and act like they are hot shit because they paid 600$ for a "championship belt" and chant stupid shit.


I hate Rollins right now but I can't endorse this thinking. You sound like an awful person.



kingnoth1n said:


> its bewildering to me, and I don't mean to double post here, that people want to talk about "draws," or vince sucks, shit like that, yet would have the gaul to even defend this saying "they are just having fun," fans that accept this, and the current story line, are a good portion of the reason the business is in the condition it is in. Why I tuned out tonight literally RIGHT after the Corbin segment....because I don't want to support the current product til change happens.
> 
> And yeah, no normal person wants to be around this kind of shit. The people that accept this are of the same ilk as those weird neck beards that go to magic the card game nights or play dungeons and dragons in their dog shit smelling The Man shirt.
> 
> It's not an overreaction either, I've been saying it for literally months, along with Ace, Brad, and NWO. People are just waking up to it, which is somewhat good...but it took way too long for people to awaken to it, and now they are pushing the most embarassing shit down our throats week after week with these two, and the fact is they need to get the belt on Corbin to start a hard reboot for a new main event face, whoever that is. WWE have really painted themselves in a corner on Raw as far as credible faces is concerned at the moment.


And don't you go giving yourself too much credit. I've been shitting on WWE for years before you came along. fpalm 

Even with that, it's not like you're a fan of what I want to see in wrestling either. You aren't a shining light of wisdom.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Colby Lopez is a Yes-man. No doubt.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Beatles123 said:


> ....so what happens if they break up? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/m2XjBg7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Heston" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesnt matter what I want, or you want; but I do know what people want.

Last weeks raw for example started out high testosterone kicking ass, taking names....thatswhat people want This weeks literally the exact opposite. The raw thread week over week is a strong example of what people want vs not want based on pages alone.

Im happy the crew and myself help point things out like this because if we didnt many people here would still be eating that shit up instead of thinking critically. Grats on being woken to it though but staying silent the past few days about it, welcome to the party. and sorry if you feel the need to dig up my posts to make in attempt to make a case against me in front of a poster that appreciates my work. What was that you said about wanting to building people up to me? Carry on.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

BlackieDevil said:


> kingnoth1n said:
> 
> 
> > its bewildering to me, and I don't mean to double post here, that people want to talk about "draws," or vince sucks, shit like that, yet would have the gaul to even defend this saying "they are just having fun," fans that accept this, and the current story line, are a good portion of the reason the business is in the condition it is in. Why I tuned out tonight literally RIGHT after the Corbin segment....because I don't want to support the current product til change happens.
> ...


I appreciate it bro and I do blame geek shits that show up because it does create a false illusion to the old man that "dammit we are doing things right." Like I said if we ever get to 500-1000 attendence levels, we may see change. Corbin winning would be a start but because we need a hard reset on a babyface. But then again a lot of the audience relates to creepy geek Rollins too.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

kingnoth1n said:


> Doesnt matter what I want, or you want; but I do know what people want.
> 
> Last weeks raw for example started out high testosterone kicking ass, taking names....thatswhat people want This weeks literally the exact opposite. The raw thread week over week is a strong example of what people want vs not want based on pages alone.
> 
> Im happy the crew and myself help point things out like this because if we didnt many people here would still be eating that shit up instead of thinking critically. Grats on being woken to it though but staying silent the past few days about it, welcome to the party. and sorry if you feel the need to dig up my posts to make in attempt to make a case against me in front of a poster that appreciates my work. What was that you said about wanting to building people up to me? Carry on.


:taker It had nothing to do with the poster in front of you! This was the thread you made the post in. What did you want me to do, wait until a new page had been reached? Cmon man.

Also, "Your work"? Dude, what do you think this website even is? Even as proud as I am of my own posts, we aren't some holy crusaders fighting for the perfect wrestling product. What on earth?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Beatles123 said:


> :taker It had nothing to do with the poster in front of you! This was the thread you made the post in. What did you want me to do, wait until a new page had been reached? Cmon man.
> 
> Also, "Your work"? Dude, what do you think this website even is? Even as proud as I am of my own posts, we aren't some holy crusaders fighting for the perfect wrestling product. What on earth?


I don't understand your endgame with this post, so im just going to say ok? Because Wrestling is a hobby we all enjoy discussing on this forum, despite differing viewpoints.

and I don't want to turn this into boring ideological nomenclature about our opposing views of the wrestling business or life to be honest, so we can agree to disagree.

This is about geek rollins and the continuing emasculation of said guy and also the people that would buy this shirt and defend it who are still apparently milk carton'd as of page 1.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

kingnoth1n said:


> I don't understand your endgame with this post, so im just going to say ok? Because Wrestling is a hobby we all enjoy discussing on this forum, despite differing viewpoints.
> 
> and I don't want to turn this into boring ideological nomenclature about our opposing views of the wrestling business or life to be honest, so we can agree to disagree.
> 
> This is about geek rollins and the continuing emasculation of said guy and also the people that would buy this shirt and defend it who are still apparently milk carton'd as of page 1.


What in the---My "Endgame" was to tell you I had no intention of besmirching you in front of him as you claimed. They were just two posts that I wanted respond to equally. I honestly don't get where you got that from, other than the fact that like i'm trying to tell you, you're taking all of this way too seriously. :hutz


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Natsuke said:


> This is pretty much the equivalent of the cheesy "I'm with her -->" shirts you see tourists wear.
> 
> 'Cept she ain't gonna wear the "<-- I'm with him"


”He’ll watch you fuck me” if WWE wasn’t PG


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

I have a genuine question if anyone can answer for me.

Does Seth use a strap-on on Becky, or does Becky use a strap-on on Seth? I think option 2, but I still question it...


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

#BestForBusiness said:


> I have a genuine question if anyone can answer for me.
> 
> Does Seth use a strap-on on Becky, or does Becky use a strap-on on Seth? I think option 2, but I still question it...


I think they both use strap ons and bang mellons. I can't believe they are a couple tbh.

There is no way I would be letting vince loose on my relationship. Absolute madness. Like asking mcdonalds to look after your cow.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

#BestForBusiness said:


> I have a genuine question if anyone can answer for me.
> 
> Does Seth use a strap-on on Becky, or does Becky use a strap-on on Seth? I think option 2, but I still question it...


Check that twitter avatar of Lynch's son and u got ur answer. Seth is absolutely pathetic for not correcting his woman, I don't care how "over" she is. If he isn't getting bent over physically he is getting bent over from a reputation aspect.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Being over with a declining audience is nothing to be proud of.

If you were so over they wouldn't be leaving in their droves with YOU on top.

I'm talking about Becky here, who has seen 25% of the audience disappear with her on top in a very short space of time..


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Ace said:


> Being over with a declining audience is nothing to be proud of.
> 
> You were so over they wouldn't be leaving in their droves with YOU on top.
> 
> I'm talking about Becky here, who has seen 25% of the audience disappear with her on top.


Yeah I wasn't going to say that but u want to dive in. For sure, and man her new gimmick runs parallel with Cena with insane pandering on Twitter, and everything is she does if fucking paper thin compared to last summer, what a quick fall.

And ppl making a big deal of "ESPN the Magazine" (very low sales) cover, big deal....Sable graced playboy and that magazine made fucking duckets son. But comparing the two is like comparing Hogan to Kofi. One draws and one throws pancakes.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I was always against this Becky push. It's by far the worst era in WWE history. It's not only boring.. it's embarrasing. 

I don't care about anything. Just Lesnar and Taker.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Ace said:


> Being over with a declining audience is nothing to be proud of.
> 
> You were so over they wouldn't be leaving in their droves with YOU on top.
> 
> I'm talking about Becky here, who has seen 25% of the audience disappear with her on top.


Cena was over with a declining audience but with him it was as if for every 10 fans he drove away, he created 9. So the decline was steady and slow. With Becky it’s like every 3 fans she drives away, she creates 0. So the decline has been sudden and steep.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

JAROTO said:


> I was always against this Becky push. It's by far the worst era in WWE history. It's not only boring.. it's embarrasing.
> 
> I don't care about anything. Just Lesnar and Taker.


 Own lockerroom is blaming her for ratings dying with her :lmao

The company has stopped featuring her as much to stop the bleed.


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

By design to make you hate her like Vince hates her. Her promos have always been bad. She and seth are a terrible couple. Now this?? Holy fuck. Vince does a good job when he wants to because she is so hated its not funny.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Ken dolls around the world are laughing at Seth's lack of manhood the WWE is portraying him with right now.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

MaryChristine said:


> By design to make you hate her like Vince hates her. Her promos have always been bad. She and seth are a terrible couple. Now this?? Holy fuck. Vince does a good job when he wants to because she is so hated its not funny.


Such hate his skin is practically crawling. I'm surprised he hasn't had her assassinated he hates her so much. lol. 










Sonicyoot said:


> Tbh that hug looks so forced & corporate, lol.


Well, that's because he clearly hates her you see. The main events, the titles, the TV time, the posters, the magazine covers, fuck all that shit, he just hates her ya know?


----------



## Sonicyoot (Jan 29, 2019)

Strategize said:


> MaryChristine said:
> 
> 
> > By design to make you hate her like Vince hates her. Her promos have always been bad. She and seth are a terrible couple. Now this?? Holy fuck. Vince does a good job when he wants to because she is so hated its not funny.
> ...


Tbh that hug looks so forced & corporate, lol.


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

Aye that look in Vince’s eyes tells me only one thing!

“How much money did we make?”

He doesn’t care about Becky Lynch or anybody else really unless they’re making him money, the guy runs a business not a charity.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

On the one hand I fully support anything that buries this one dimensional, overrated, glorified spot monkey. So yay!

At the same time, just why do this? Makes him look like a complete joke. Yes Seth Rollins is the WOAT Main Eventer but he's still the Universal Champion, and still the number one guy in the company right now. Why treat him like a joke like this? Its not a good look for him ,and who the hell would wear that? If you want to make him look bad then how about instead just have him put someone over for the first time in his WWE career. At least that would benefit someome instead of just making the Universal Champion into a joke.

And as a complete aside; how the hell is this joke a World Champion who never loses and The Miz, Rusev, Owens, Bray, etc all the *REAL* Pro Wrestlers on the roster are all jobbers?



Strategize said:


> Such hate his skin is practically crawling. I'm surprised he hasn't had her assassinated he hates her so much. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vince is a businessman first and foremost, and he can make money off Becky. He'd the sort to put aside his personal feelings and make money off someone if he has too.

Nothing about Beckys WWE career suggests she's a management favourite. She just got over to the point where they couldn't ignore it because then everyone would have shat on Charlotte, and Ronda.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

You stans are fucking nuts if you think Vince is out to get Becky.


----------



## Dulce Libre (Jan 21, 2019)

Hoaky S word!!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148431924563779589
> :lauren


I take it back. I'm not even upset that they're making a joke out of the Universal Champion now. This doofus is actually proud of this shit.

Here he is the great Indy hope, the generic smark favourite, the supposed modern day HBK. He's become even more terrible than I thought he could possibly be.

This is what everyone wanted, Seth Rollins as the Guy, Seth Rollins on top. Now Seth Rollins is on the fast track to definitively go down in history as the WOAT Main Eventer at this rate.

I do wonder though if anyone will try and cling to that smark prophecy of Baron Corbin killing the ratings if he becomes Champion when the smark King is doing this shit?


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

Beatles123 said:


> ....so what happens if they break up? :heston
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Rollins right now but I can't endorse this thinking. You sound like an awful person.


I'm an awful person because of my opinion on hardcore wrestling fans. Isn't that taking things too far? I'm not offended or anything (cause i just don't give a fuck) but I do have to point out that you took it too far.


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

kingnoth1n said:


> I appreciate it bro and I do blame geek shits that show up because it does create a false illusion to the old man that "dammit we are doing things right." Like I said if we ever get to 500-1000 attendence levels, we may see change. Corbin winning would be a start but because we need a hard reset on a babyface. But then again a lot of the audience relates to creepy geek Rollins too.


Bro, nothing will make wrestling cool again. The whole industry is rotten. From to top to the bottom (Vince, the indies, the wrestlers, the wrestling, the dirt shits, the fans...). Those that believe AEW will make wrestling cool (seriously? Cody, THE BUCKS and Omega:laugh::laugh are in for a surprise.


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

Vince will always put personal feelings aside and push any act if they can make him money. He’s taken Hogan back, Warrior, Austin and I can bet your ass he’d take Punk and Moxley back in a heartbeat even after all the things that they’ve both said about him.

He doesn’t care, he’s a business man first and foremost!

Daniel Bryan was never a Vince McMahon guy and I don’t think Vince is out to get Becky at all but from the very start Vince was clearly high on Charlotte and then Sasha to a lesser extent but you could argue that that was also from fan pressure. Becky got over naturally like Daniel Bryan then they realised they could exploit it so decided to give her this massive push, it’s no coincidence that she won both titles in a similar vein to Daniel Bryan at WrestleMania 30. That it coincided with the women’s revolution thing and Ronda to give them their first ever women’s WrestleMania main event was an added bonus.

The only difference between Daniel Bryan and Becky Lynch and now Seth Rollins is that Daniel Bryan is actually deserving of his big push and the momentum he had going into WrestleMania 30 was huge and felt real and deserved. For me at least the build to the WrestleMania 35 main event was ridiculous to begin with. Then with the addition of Becky (who I don’t think is very good) felt forced and didn’t feel organic or special at all! Once Becky and Seth’s momentum starts to wane which has already begun, there will be another spoke in the wheel to take their place.

They’re nothing special and will be forgotten in a few years time...


----------



## SINdicate (Apr 9, 2019)

To quote Owen Hart..

_"Well ENOUGH is ENOUGH, and it's time for a change!"_

The best possible option here that I can see is to actually have Seth and Becky drop their titles to Baron and Lacey. Not because of a terrible t-shirt and marketing idea, but what else is there to do? The fans have soured towards them. We get it, you guys are banging. We can do without the ass slapping and frigid cuddles and kisses on TV.

Seth was stomping heads, winning rumbles and putting down the beast.

Becky was working with Ronda, became the most over person in the company and main evented Mania.

Now what? Becky's the man with only one belt and Seth's balls are in her purse.

By this logic, does this mean that Mike Kannelis could have beat Lesnar for the title?

inb4 "rebooking Jamie Noble & Nidia" thread where he's a HOF'er


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

UniversalGleam said:


> I think they both use strap ons and bang mellons. I can't believe they are a couple tbh.
> 
> There is no way I would be letting vince loose on my relationship. Absolute madness. Like asking mcdonalds to look after your cow.


That worked out wonders for Macho Man.


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

kingnoth1n said:


> Yeah I wasn't going to say that but u want to dive in. For sure, and man her new gimmick runs parallel with Cena with insane pandering on Twitter, and everything is she does if fucking paper thin compared to last summer, what a quick fall.
> 
> And ppl making a big deal of "ESPN the Magazine" (very low sales) cover, big deal....Sable graced playboy and that magazine made fucking duckets son. But comparing the two is like comparing Hogan to Kofi. One draws and one throws pancakes.


You are RUTHLESS. >>


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I can live with Becky having the gold. I mean thats whatever. Im under no magic fairy dust assumption that Corbin and Lacey are winning at ER. But you gotta get the title off Seth. I dont care. Lashley, Strowman, Lesnar, fuck, Taker..It doesnt matter. This dude is fried.


At this point its not even just a matter of Seth being garbage and not being good enough to be a World Champion. If this is the shit he's going to be doing as World Champ then they have to get the Title off him. He's just becoming Beckys bitch, and while its hilarious watching it happen to such a crap Pro Wrestler, the World Champ should not be such a joke.

He's a bigger joke than any of the half assed MITB Cash Ins like Swagger ever were.



llj said:


> I don't feel bad for him. For all the bootlicking he's done for the WWE only for Vince to basically suggest that he thinks Rollins has no balls is pretty much all on Rollins. At least he is still being pushed which is all he cares about I guess but he really might as well not shill for the WWE as hard as he has been; it really makes no difference either way at this point.


Its funny but him being such an obedient shill has probably made Vince think less of him.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

BlackieDevil said:


> I'm an awful person because of my opinion on hardcore wrestling fans. Isn't that taking things too far? I'm not offended or anything (cause i just don't give a fuck) but I do have to point out that you took it too far.


Those fans are people just like you. In fact, you ARE part of this community the same as any of us. Just because you don't indulge in certain tropes or fan-like things doesn't mean you're any smarter than anyone else or that your assessment of the people that do is right. You say I took it too far, but you basically insulted what could amount to me and a lot of people here by your own definition, this "LOL NERDS" opinion you have is archaic and wrong. Stop it.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I take it back. I'm not even upset that they're making a joke out of the Universal Champion now. This doofus is actually proud of this shit.
> 
> Here he is the great Indy hope, the generic smark favourite, the supposed modern day HBK. He's become even more terrible than I thought he could possibly be.
> 
> ...


WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH....Woah...Woah. NONE of us--at least not me--Thought Seth was a ""Great indy hope" - For me, that was Bryan or Moxley - Don't lump us all together or use that to knock indy fans as a collective please. :hutz

Edit: Merge.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Shaun_27 said:


>


The edit is shit.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

BlackieDevil said:


> That worked out wonders for Macho Man.


So much so he supposedly had to lock her in the dressing room when he went to take a shit.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

31 pages in to the dogpile and no one has shown up yet to dispute? Cudos gents.


----------



## B0D2017 (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Lmao terrible design and worst concept


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

bradatar said:


> That is actually a great point. I have NO idea who would wear that. Well..maybe 1-2 people on here, but that is IT.


WWE must be marketing to gay men. Who else would wear a shirt like that?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Randy Lahey said:


> WWE must be marketing to gay men. Who else would wear a shirt like that?


I asked the question on Reddit and was met with two responses which made sense.

1) Gay guys (Though some gay dudes said they'd never wear it and it seemed like straight people saying gay men would wear it)

2) Neckbeard super fan stalkers. (This is the correct answer)


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

BlackieDevil said:


> Bro, nothing will make wrestling cool again. The whole industry is rotten. From to top to the bottom (Vince, the indies, the wrestlers, the wrestling, the dirt shits, the fans...). Those that believe AEW will make wrestling cool (seriously? Cody, THE BUCKS and Omega:laugh::laugh are in for a surprise.


If there's no hope, even with AEW, then why are you even here? AEW buy rates clearly show that there is still a market for great wrestling content, which AEW has been putting on recently. One would assume that anyone who is on a wrestling forum or follows wrestling in any capacity has some kind of hope that things will get better or that some part of the industry is "cool". Moxley alone is making wrestling cool again. Mox vs Omega is not "cool"? MJF's godly mic skills are not cool? Seems to me like you're not a wrestling fan. AEW will most likely force WWE to get their shit together. Which would be the best case scenario for all fans. If not, then we have an alternative.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> If there's no hope, even with AEW, then why are you even here?


I dunno why anyone watches if they don't have 'hope'. Nobody enjoys the product from start to finish anymore. We all just 'hope' it improves every week.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bradatar said:


> I dunno why anyone watches if they don't have 'hope'. Nobody enjoys the product from start to finish anymore. We all just 'hope' it improves every week.


Exactly. We all know the product and the industry is shit for the most part. But if you still follow the product then I don't understand why you wouldn't think that things would eventually improve. And they HAVE to improve now with AEW being a thing and ratings being shit. You can only sink so far before turning things around. WWE is waiting until the absolute last second before they decide to change, but that change HAS to come at some point. Whether its this year or next year. And I'm assuming that's why we are all still here. Ratings are falling every week and the FOX deal is about to start. Eventually, the shareholders are gonna force shit to happen. It just sucks for us fans that have to wait so long.



kingnoth1n said:


> 31 pages in to the dogpile and no one has shown up yet to dispute? Cudos gents.


No one is gonna defend this shit. Not even Rollins fans. And why would they? What they are doing to the guy is criminal. But supposedly, this was partially his idea, so no sympathy from me.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Exactly. We all know the product and the industry is shit for the most part. But if you still follow the product then I don't understand why you wouldn't think that things would eventually improve. And they HAVE to improve now with AEW being a thing and ratings being shit. You can only sink so far before turning things around. WWE is waiting until the absolute last second before they decide to change, but that change HAS to come at some point. Whether its this year or next year. Ratings are falling every week and the FOX deal is about to start. Eventually, the shareholders are gonna force shit to happen. It just sucks for us fans that have to wait so long.
> 
> 
> 
> No one is gonna defend this shit. Not even Rollins fans. And why would they? What they are doing to the guy is criminal. But supposedly, this was partially his idea, so no sympathy from me.


And that is why we have our hope. If we ever get a payoff and wrestling is good again it'll feel good. We should know in October if shit will change.

I love shitting on WWE, but I am VERY fair with my criticism.


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> If there's no hope, even with AEW, then why are you even here? AEW buy rates clearly show that there is still a market for great wrestling content, which AEW has been putting on recently. One would assume that anyone who is on a wrestling forum or follows wrestling in any capacity has some kind of hope that things will get better or that some part of the industry is "cool". Moxley alone is making wrestling cool again. Mox vs Omega is not "cool"? MJF's godly mic skills are not cool? Seems to me like you're not a wrestling fan. AEW will most likely force WWE to get their shit together. Which would be the best case scenario for all fans. If not, then we have an alternative.


I stand by every word I said. AEW is a brand new toy. You guys will find something to bitch and moan about. Let's just give it time.
"Moxley alone is making wrestling cool again. Mox vs Omega is not "cool"?" NO. What's so cool about Mox? His fake swag? What about Omega? He is a geek and looks ridiculous.
"MJF's godly mic skills are not cool?" Another asshole in wrestling. I like the guy, but there is nothing about him that will make a normal person go "holy shit, I need more of him".


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

bradatar said:


> I dunno why anyone watches if they don't have 'hope'. Nobody enjoys the product from start to finish anymore. We all just 'hope' it improves every week.


The product sucks and it's going to get worse. AEW, Heyman, Cody and Bischoff are not going to make it cool. "Then why are you here?" The forum is more entertaining than watching wrestling, so here I is.:ghost


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

BlackieDevil said:


> The product sucks and it's going to get worse. AEW, Heyman, Cody and Bischoff are not going to make it cool. "Then why are you here?" The forum is more entertaining than watching wrestling, so here I is.:ghost


Hey, all the power to you dude. I don't think wrestling will ever be 'cool' as it never was. I do have hope it can be good again though.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

45banshee said:


> Oh man stop it. WWE is embarrassing and burying their top guy.
> 
> This reminds me of a scene in a movie I happened to pass by on where this guy and woman are at like a formal party and everyone has to have those "Hello my name is __ tags.' On the tag it said "Hello, im Jessica's bitch."


Okay, that's funny as shit. If WWE were to try to parody something funny like that and roll with it they'd actually have gold on their hands. Make Seth actually be Becky's bitch and have some proper comedy on there, completely throwing away this stupid attempt to make it look serious.

Wrestling needs more campiness.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

@DammitC i think that's how it is done, right? You asked me to tag you in threads where your name was brought up. Just doing what you ask of me sir.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm not homophobic or anything, but there is no goddamn way any self-respecting heterosexual man should wear that thing. It flat-out suggests that you're fucking another dude.

Actually, it would make a good gift for a gay friend of mine.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Strike Force said:


> I'm not homophobic or anything, but there is no goddamn way any self-respecting heterosexual man should wear that thing. It flat-out suggests that you're fucking another dude.
> 
> Actually, it would make a good gift for a gay friend of mine.


Exactly, and it makes no sense for a woman to wear it either, so i dunno, this may be the worst shirt they've ever fucking came up with. Not only is it cringey as fuck, its not marketable to anyone, except gay dudes.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Exactly, and it makes no sense for a woman to wear it either, so i dunno, this may be the worst shirt they've ever fucking came up with. Not only is it cringey as fuck, its not marketable to anyone, except gay dudes.




Gay dudes don’t want it. Been down that rabbit hole. Someone gay in this thread said they’d get it though so maybe it’s 50/50. Wife’s friend said it was a definite no and Reddit was pretty 50/50 too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

More I think about it one doesn't necessarily have to be gay to wear said shirt. It does have a double meaning so it can work just fine for non wrestling fans. Still wouldn't do it but said shirt doesn't have to be confined to gay people and or Becky fans.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hephaesteus said:


> More I think about it one doesn't necessarily have to be gay to wear said shirt. It does have a double meaning so it can work just fine for non wrestling fans. Still wouldn't do it but said shirt doesn't have to be confined to gay people and or Becky fans.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh man to make matters worse Corbs is clowning him in the tabloids too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The man's man doesn't necessarily have to refer to being Becky's boyfriend. One could just be a fan of the phrase and rock the shirt because of that.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hephaesteus said:


> The man's man doesn't necessarily have to refer to being Becky's boyfriend. One could just be a fan of the phrase and rock the shirt because of that.




But who? Who wants to be known as someone’s #2? Is that what people thrive for these days? Genuine question. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

bradatar said:


> But who? Who wants to be known as someone’s #2? Is that what people thrive for these days? Genuine question.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like the mans man as in hes so god damn alpha even alphas wanna be him.

Or like the mans (every man in the world) saying hes the man.


Awful fuckin shirt tho


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

ToddsAutographs said:


> Like the mans man as in hes so god damn alpha even alphas wanna be him.
> 
> Or like the mans (every man in the world) saying hes the man.
> 
> ...


this


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

bradatar said:


> Oh man to make matters worse Corbs is clowning him in the tabloids too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I aint gay but thats a good lookin cat. 


Also its hilarious looking at WWEs instagram comments now, even the ultra marks who always root for the faces are begging Corbin and Lacey to win, some even asking for Corbin to EOD Becky. Lol.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Beatles123 said:


> WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH....Woah...Woah. *NONE of us*--at least not me--Thought Seth was a ""Great indy hope" - For me, that was Bryan or Moxley - Don't lump us all together or use that to knock indy fans as a collective please. :hutz
> 
> Edit: Merge.


C'mon man, no need for revisionist history. Rollins has long been the great Indy hope for many. Talked up as being such a fantastic talent and a superstar if given half the chance...

He's undeniably a dud now, undeniably a one dimensional spot monkey. But people put him up this pedestal for years.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

It's kinda ironic that people are finding his relationship with a woman to be more harmful to his career than the ghey wrestling porn he did.


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> C'mon man, no need for revisionist history. Rollins has long been the great Indy hope for many. Talked up as being such a fantastic talent and a superstar if given half the chance...
> 
> He's undeniably a dud now, undeniably a one dimensional spot monkey. But people put him up this pedestal for years.


Correct. 

I remember people saying that he should be the face of the company. Never has a performer had more excuses made for him. It's always someone else's fault when he falls short.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

raymond1985 said:


> Correct.
> 
> I remember people saying that he should be the face of the company. Never has a performer had more excuses made for him. It's always someone else's fault when he falls short.


Endless excuses, endless promises and then when they run out the claims of "no one ever said that" come out.

Rollins was meant to be huge back when he was fortunate to constantly have people around him hiding his flaws. Rollisn by himself is still just the same one dimensional spot monkey that Jimmy Jacobs carried in the AOTF days.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I aint gay but thats a good lookin cat.
> 
> 
> Also its hilarious looking at WWEs instagram comments now, even the ultra marks who always root for the faces are begging Corbin and Lacey to win, some even asking for Corbin to EOD Becky. Lol.


I am one of those who wants Corbin to either EOD or Deep Six her to oblivion.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

I honestly don't know what people ever saw in rollins tbh. I have always held the opinion that he is generally forgettable and nothing all that special. His acting and line delivery is especially awful. Its like sitting in a room pointing this out with everyone saying "I dont know what you're talking about" then one by one everyone just starting to stand up and say the same thing.

he was alright when he came across like a new age jeff hardy in the shield but once he started becoming HHH 2.0, it just went downhill quick.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

UniversalGleam said:


> I honestly don't know what people ever saw in rollins tbh. I have always held the opinion that he is generally forgettable and nothing all that special. His acting and line delivery is especially awful. Its like sitting in a room pointing this out with everyone saying "I dont know what you're talking about" then one by one everyone just starting to stand up and say the same thing.
> 
> he was alright when he came across like a new age jeff hardy in the shield but once he started becoming HHH 2.0, it just went downhill quick.


"Bump to death" Seth was great, Authority Seth was solid, especially when he tried to murder Edge on live tv, "beating the fuck out of everybody with a chair" Seth was great too (for all 12 seconds it lasted), every other point in his career has been underwhelming. Overall I support Seth but far less enthusiastically than I do my real favorites; basically Seth was inoffensive, but I can't say as much about his current gimmick.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

UniversalGleam said:


> I honestly don't know what people ever saw in rollins tbh. I have always held the opinion that he is generally forgettable and nothing all that special. His acting and line delivery is especially awful. Its like sitting in a room pointing this out with everyone saying "I dont know what you're talking about" then one by one everyone just starting to stand up and say the same thing.
> 
> he was alright when he came across like a new age jeff hardy in the shield but once he started becoming HHH 2.0, it just went downhill quick.


Agreed, he’s very annoying and very fake


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

DulyNoted said:


>


That's how I always saw it as.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

UniversalGleam said:


> I honestly don't know what people ever saw in rollins tbh. I have always held the opinion that he is generally forgettable and nothing all that special. His acting and line delivery is especially awful. Its like sitting in a room pointing this out with everyone saying "I dont know what you're talking about" then one by one everyone just starting to stand up and say the same thing.
> 
> he was alright when he came across like a new age jeff hardy in the shield but once he started becoming HHH 2.0, it just went downhill quick.


Its kind of cool to see that the Rollins lovefest is finally over. The guys never been anything special, and as I've said before he sums up everything wrong with modern Pro Wrestling. 

But for so long so many people acted like the guy could do it all and would be some huge Star. I think people got caught up in what they wanted Rollins to be as opposed to what he actually is, which is a one dimensional spot monkey.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Jersey said:


> That's how I always saw it as.


It was either that or









The 'U' is velcro'd on.. Comes with optional 'O' patch for penis based lolz.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

DulyNoted said:


> It was either that or
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:beckylol


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So are they taking the fucking belt off this dude or fucking what. My God.


And gave it to Corbin I guess right?

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

umair007 said:


> And gave it to Corbin I guess right?
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk




I have a feeling Lacey will beat Becky, Bork will come out and destroy Corbs quick for the title and then beat up Seth because why not 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Baron "The MAN SLAYER" Corbin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the big bad Corbin is gonna beat Becky you mean?

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Michael Cole... or the cunts who likes to name couples.


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

Kingpin said:


> How long until we get the second ever live sex celebration on Raw?
> 
> 
> 
> (Except this time Becky fucks Seth with a strap on)


It would've been more likely to have happened in the AE or RA Era than PG Era.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

bradatar said:


> I have a feeling Lacey will beat Becky, Bork will come out and destroy Corbs quick for the title and then beat up Seth because why not
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are not putting the belt on Lacey going into the second biggest PPV of the year. My guess is that they win and its business as usual.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hephaesteus said:


> They are not putting the belt on Lacey going into the second biggest PPV of the year. My guess is that they win and its business as usual.


Yep, they are not gong to do that. Only thing that could happen is Lesnar cashing in on Rollins to win the title. Otherwise Becky/Rollins will be going as champions into SummerSlam.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

umair007 said:


> And gave it to Corbin I guess right?
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


Sure. Why not? Why should the title be reserved for the Shield boys and Brock? Let someone else hold it. If not Corbin, Id be cool with Lashley or Strowman or Joe or Owens with it. Something different.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> C'mon man, no need for revisionist history. Rollins has long been the great Indy hope for many. Talked up as being such a fantastic talent and a superstar if given half the chance...
> 
> He's undeniably a dud now, undeniably a one dimensional spot monkey. But people put him up this pedestal for years.


There's a difference though. Tyler Black as he was known on the indies was HARDLY considered the greatest. He was much more like Roderick Strong in that he was a solid in-ring guy but his promos and character work were in question. He could put on Barn burner matches (Which has carried over to WWE in my opinion. When he's motivated At least.) But everything else was a work in progress. Especially when he turned heel in ROH. In fact the only difference between he and Roderick at the time was that whereas Roddy just sounded forced and unnatural, Tyler sounded as if he actually was growing into it before he left. I can distinctly recall one of the last promos of his ROH run where he threatened to take the title to RAW and the general consensus was that it was a glimpse of what he COULD be given proper development. Then When he arrived in FCW he put on a series of classic matches for the (TV, was it?) championship as a babyface with Ambrose and THAT'S when his stock rose. FCW had never seen matches like those to that point. By today's standard that would amount to a great series of NXT takeover matches, so there was reason to be high on him. Cut to when the shield debuted and there was tons of hype for what it could mean for the three of them as solo acts, and in retrospect I think we can all agree Seth should have never been the one ending the shield. It was stupid to me then and it was stupid now. That role was meant for Ambrose, but I think a lot of people enjoyed the potential seen in seth during that initial heel run the same way those of us that actually saw him do the same character in ROH did by the end of it. It wasn't great, but it wasn't bad. 

Saying he was the savior though isn't entirely true. Most of us that I know were more on the Mox train before the sheild debuted whilst waiting for WWE to pull their heads from their ass over Bryan, which even today in his case I can say we never got as good a Bryan as ROH had, but you can argue still that he made the best out of what WWE gave him. Seth however has not. I fell off of him ages ago. :lelbrock


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

bradatar said:


> Is WWE trying to make him look worse and worse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well he is a man's man. He's that man's man and that man's man, he belonged to all kinds of men.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

virus21 said:


> Well he is a man's man. He's that man's man and that man's man, he belonged to all kinds of men.


MAN that's deep! :kofi


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

Who are they expecting to sell this to? 

Lads are probably unlikely to buy a T-shirt that said 'I'm a man's man' - sounds a tad homosexual to me and whilst I am bi, I understand most straight guys under 35 probably won't want to walk around with that plastered all over them.

Women having 'I'm a man' - for the same reason.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

This is a damn joke right? This is the lamest piece of wrestling merch in history. 

The WWE and Becky are making a cuck out of poor Rollins and this wimp is just on his hands and knees with a smile on his face accepting it.

I don't even watch the WWE. The stupid headlines I read about how fucked up and stupid the company is when it comes to booking and shit like this provides me with more entertainment than their shows ever could.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

BlackieDevil said:


> prosperwithdeen said:
> 
> 
> > If there's no hope, even with AEW, then why are you even here? AEW buy rates clearly show that there is still a market for great wrestling content, which AEW has been putting on recently. One would assume that anyone who is on a wrestling forum or follows wrestling in any capacity has some kind of hope that things will get better or that some part of the industry is "cool". Moxley alone is making wrestling cool again. Mox vs Omega is not "cool"? MJF's godly mic skills are not cool? Seems to me like you're not a wrestling fan. AEW will most likely force WWE to get their shit together. Which would be the best case scenario for all fans. If not, then we have an alternative.
> ...


I agree, AEW won't be perfect, but what they are doing in WWE is extremely embarrasing. This is an all time low. They are ruining the brand in my opinion.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

hahaha that's awful.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

B0D2017 said:


>


:heston


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

bradatar said:


> Is WWE trying to make him look worse and worse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite the fall from grace from his 2012-2014 Shield days. Though that was pretty much the last time all three men were great together. Ever since they split, all of them could not not make it as singles competitors. Ambrose had a tad bit of spark when he turned heel the night of Roman's speech...and then they fucked it up.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Does anybody on this forum know what a cuck is? fpalm
> 
> I hope they actually have Seth watch Becky and Lashley fuck so that stupid fucking word will finally be accurate for once.


In this case, I believe the term cuck is being used appropriately in a metaphorical sense.

I don't like the use of cuck to refer to someone with whom you disagree politically but in this case Seth really is being made to be subservient to Becky and he's watching while Becky gets the glory


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Yo I learned how to tag 
@DammitC; I’m pretty sure I mentioned you in this thread so just trying to keep you up to date 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Beatles123 said:


> MAN that's deep! :kofi


Like... 6 to 10 inches deep even


----------



## SexiestOfAllTime (Dec 12, 2018)

Man what happened to the merch. Seth rollins new shirt is Nearly as bad Cena. Just because Seth sells tons of merch does not mean you should be lazy in creating new shirts.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

SexiestOfAllTime said:


> Man what happened to the merch. Seth rollins new shirt is Nearly as bad Cena. Just because Seth sells tons of merch does not mean you should be lazy in creating new shirts.


in this day and age, wwe should just be releasing shirts with "please be kind, I'm a wwe fan" written on the front with how embarrassing the whole thing is.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

UniversalGleam said:


> SexiestOfAllTime said:
> 
> 
> > Man what happened to the merch. Seth rollins new shirt is Nearly as bad Cena. Just because Seth sells tons of merch does not mean you should be lazy in creating new shirts.
> ...


Haha so true


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Geeee said:


> In this case, I believe the term cuck is being used appropriately in a metaphorical sense.
> 
> I don't like the use of cuck to refer to someone with whom you disagree politically but in this case Seth really is being made to be subservient to Becky and he's watching while Becky gets the glory


Technically speaking still not what a cuckold is.


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

bradatar said:


> I have a feeling Lacey will beat Becky, Bork will come out and destroy Corbs quick for the title and then beat up Seth because why not
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used to think anybody will be better champion than bork but WWE's atrocious creative work has made me wish for Bork being champion again.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Sure. Why not? Why should the title be reserved for the Shield boys and Brock? Let someone else hold it. If not Corbin, Id be cool with Lashley or Strowman or Joe or Owens with it. Something different.


I never said I want it reserved for shield & bork but Corbin was pushed real hard as the top heel last year in the absence of Bork but it didn't materialize into him even becoming a midcard champion & now that bork is mitb holder, I don't see any realistic chance of him becoming top heel champion this year atleast but strowman is going the way of big show because that's how WWE sees him another giant that's it. He'll eventually get his championship just like big show but it'll not be as good as it would've been when he was red hot. With kofi winning & becoming the first african american wwe champion, Lashley might get an one on one opportunity for WWE champion as well but I doubt it. I would very much like to have Joe win the big one but time is running out for him & hopefully they pull the trigger sooner rather than later on him. Owens will probably get two or three more title reigns but it's up in the air on when it's gonna happen. I was just saying that it's funny if you think Corbin has any realistic chance of having a credible title reign this year.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------

